# Lost A/T Paddle on OBJ!



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

In the interest of consistency on lost paddle posts, how was the flow?


----------



## STOUTMF (May 8, 2011)

*Probably peaking today*

There was probably 275-300 in there last night around 6pm but it looks like its going to peak today or soon so if you want it go get it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

so 75% of the water in the slate is coming from obj? sounds like some gary e water level reporting is going on.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Leif should hike in there and look for that paddle.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hahahaha, 275-300? 300 in Oh Be is highwater. There is no way there is more than 150 in there right now if the gauge is accurate. Given that there was just a USGS measurement on the slate gauge, I assume it is accurate. I wish there was that much water, tho. Anyone have recent photos?


----------



## elcamino (Sep 8, 2009)

ACC said:


> Hahahaha, 275-300? 300 in Oh Be is highwater. There is no way there is more than 150 in there right now if the gauge is accurate. Given that there was just a USGS measurement on the slate gauge, I assume it is accurate. I wish there was that much water, tho. Anyone have recent photos?


Here's some shots:


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

^^^ awesome, thanks for the photos.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a big 300....


----------

